# What do you think of the name Roamio?



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm not on board yet with the name. 

I think of Romeo and Juliet every time I say it. And still having a hard time connecting that to watching tv.

And the spelling makes me want to pronounce it differently or makes me think about cellphone roaming or wonder what the bleep someone is talking about.


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Saying the name out loud makes me feel like I'm referring to a telenovela


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate the name.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> I'm not on board yet with the name.
> 
> I think of Romeo and Juliet every time I say it. And still having a hard time connecting that to watching tv.
> 
> And the spelling makes me want to pronounce it differently or makes me think about cellphone roaming or wonder what the bleep someone is talking about.


"Roamio, where for art thou, Roamio?"


----------



## bayern_fan (Aug 12, 2013)

MeInDallas said:


> I hate the name.


Can we called it the S5? Or would that sound like another rumor for a new Samsung phone?


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

allan said:


> "Roamio, where for art thou, Roamio?"


They will probably be playing a commercial with that line!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Ironic, since the "roam" features (external streaming) aren't available at launch.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Umm.... Identical poll posted a week ago.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Need a who cares option.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

mchief said:


> Need a who cares option.


I was trying to eliminate the middle of the roaders.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> Umm.... Identical poll posted a week ago.


Sorry. I was on vacation all week. Just got back today with time to kill and internets to catch up on. I didn't know the name was already announced. Darn it.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

allan said:


> "Roamio, where for art thou, Roamio?"


He's showing up in my account now, with his fresh new TSN.  Account says to check back in 24 hours for activation to complete. Lol.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

It is a stupid name. Even if it does eventually stream externally (as promised).

I'd love to see TiVo release a feature complete product at launch - maybe one day... Ah. It'll never happen.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Hate it.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

The only plus about the name is that fewer people will constantly misspell it as they do with "Premiere".

Other than that, it's a terrible name in my opinion.


----------



## TivoQueensDad (Jan 24, 2005)

My first thought was that it would have a built-in equivalent of Sling Box. Given that the initial "roaming" ability is to move some shows to iDevices only, I don't think it's an appropriate name choice. It over promises a feature that Tivo under delivers on.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I couldn't care less what they call it as long as it works...


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

Stupid name


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

I get the notion that TiVo wants to promote the "Roaming" capability as TV Everywhere is the new big thing, but it is a really stupid name coming from one's lips and our brains keying in on Shakespeare's tragic character (Romeo) and Valentine's day. Maybe the "Roamer" was already Trademarked.

However, maybe they have a really clever commercial lined up that takes advantage of the word "Roamio" like Dish did with the Boston Family saying "Happer" over and over. I thought Hopper (same idea as "Roaming") was a dumb name until the ad campaign kicked in and a whole heap of people have easily recalled the "Hopper" name in discussions. Joe Clayton at Dish was right about the Hopper name. Perhaps Tom Rogers at TiVo will be vindicated once the full advertising campaign kicks in, sans Tebow, I hope.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This poll is flawed. I don't think it's "Quite Clever" nor am I "Still Confused", I just hate the name.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

A lot of people hated the TiVo name when it came out too. I do think the Roaming capability is a great feature though. IF they can pull it off elegantly I can see using that quite a bit at Hotels and such.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> This poll is flawed. I don't think it's "Quite Clever" nor am I "Still Confused", I just hate the name.


The poll is from Tivo's POV. You don't hate it. YOu are just confused for the time being.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> This poll is flawed. I don't think it's "Quite Clever" nor am I "Still Confused", I just hate the name.


This...I wouldn't say I'm confused; I understand why they named it that. But I still hate the name.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TivoQueensDad said:


> My first thought was that it would have a built-in equivalent of Sling Box. Given that the initial "roaming" ability is to move some shows to iDevices only, I don't think it's an appropriate name choice. It over promises a feature that Tivo under delivers on.


...and this. I've heard it billed as a Sling-slayer. But it's definitely not...I'll keep my Slingbox Pro and enjoy content on my MacBook Pro or Mac Mini....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> ...and this. I've heard it billed as a Sling-slayer. But it's definitely not...I'll keep my Slingbox Pro and enjoy content on my MacBook Pro or Mac Mini....


There is some speculation that a PC based streaming client is also in the works. In fact they showed a system at the cable show where the whole UI, including streaming, were working in a browser. So if they release that to the public then it could very well be a sling slayer. Because you could then watch your TiVo shows on any device with a browser.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> This...I wouldn't say I'm confused; I understand why they named it that. But I still hate the name.


The confusion option is the hate option put a bit nicer.

You: I hate it!

TiVo: It is ok. You are just confused still. You just need some rest. You will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> There is some speculation that a PC based streaming client is also in the works. In fact they showed a system at the cable show where the whole UI, including streaming, were working in a browser. So if they release that to the public then it could very well be a sling slayer. Because you could then watch your TiVo shows on any device with a browser.


And they also showed it playing on the Roku, so there could be your "slingcatcher" solution as well, or even dare we say, a mini replacement?!?!?!


----------

